# Costa Rica-one day itinerary change- help



## bailey (Feb 20, 2007)

My original plan was to fly into Liberia and head to Arenal.  Now my plans have changed due to reservations at the Marriott Los Suenos near Jaco.  I can't check in there until Sunday.  Plane arrives Saturday @ 7am in Liberia.  What should I do that one day?  
My itinerary is Sunday through Tuesday- Marriott Los Suenos
Wednesday- San Jose
Thursday through Sunday - Arenal
Sunday to Tuesday - Playa Conchal 

So Saturday.....???

Suggestions please.


----------



## eal (Feb 22, 2007)

If I were you I would stay at a condo at Los Almendros de Ocotal, at Playa Ocotal, and enjoy the beach.  Here is their website:

http://losalmendros.com/


I would also skip San Jose and stay at Orchideas Inn in Alajuela.

The Lonely Planet guidebook and website has lots of information about Costa Rica, you will have a great time.


----------



## bailey (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks eal.  I may consider that option.  

I am actually not staying right in San Jose, I think it's Ecazu?  Hotel Bergerac.


----------



## eal (Feb 22, 2007)

Escazu is a lovely town and a good jumping off point for exploring the central plain.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## Carol C (Feb 24, 2007)

Make sure you visit and buy a day pass to Tabacon Hot Springs near Arenal. It's really great!


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 24, 2007)

*is the beach better to stay at or in town?*

Sounds like you have some great experiences to share.Thanks for helping  with this decision


----------



## ati2d (Mar 4, 2007)

bailey said:


> Thanks eal.  I may consider that option.
> 
> I am actually not staying right in San Jose, I think it's Ecazu?  Hotel Bergerac.


We always stay at the L'Bergerac Hotel the first night in Costa Rica. (I'm assuming that's the one you're talking about.) It's on the outskirts of San Jose, close to the American Embassy.
You'll love it.


----------



## bailey (Mar 8, 2007)

Well now my plans have REALLY changed.  I had purchased the 5 nights at the Marriott Los Suenos off ebay.  My whole itinerary was based around those 5 nights.  Well now this "person" with a 100% rating on ebay has pretty much scammed me. :annoyed:   She made the reservation on an expired (11/05) business credit card and no longer returns my calls or emails.  Her business address is in San Diego and found out it's a mailbox at UPS.  So with a lot of stressing. ...I lucked out and found a week last minute at Pueblo Real!!!!    I had to pretty much turn this trip back around and now the Hotel Bergerac is not available for the one night I'll need it.  Hopefully, something will open up there soon....I leave on the 16th!


----------



## eal (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Bailey, 

I'm sorry to hear about your difficulties, What bad luck!  You might want to try Posada El Quijote for your one-night stay.  Here is their website.

http://www.quijote.co.cr

You will enjoy Pueblo Real and Manuel Antonio National Park.  Be sure to take the estuary boat tour at the resort.


----------



## bailey (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks eal,

I sent them an email.


----------



## bailey (Mar 10, 2007)

The Posado El Quijote is full....I made a reservation at the Hotel Grano de Oro.


----------



## eal (Mar 11, 2007)

Hotel Grano de Oro is a lovely "boutique" hotel, you will be fine there.  

See these reviews on tripadvisor if you haven't already done so:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._Oro_Hotel-San_Jose_Province_of_San_Jose.html


----------

